# WW1 Trenches, Ross-shire, November 2008



## zimbob (Nov 30, 2008)

Bear with me on this one, this may appear to be a series of pics of bracken and grass, and it is, but it is also something more important, what is left of a system of training trenches dug during the First World War.

Apparently little is known about these, it is believed they were dug by the Royal Marines for training purposes. Nearby Invergordon was a very important Naval base during both wars, so this would make sense. 

BBC have an article, here - http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7719513.stm

Aerial shot, courtesy of R.C.A.H.M.S.







And from the ground :
















Some of these were still relatively deep, chest-heightish :






Thats enough, pics are pretty poor,you can only put up so many bracken shots before people get bored  

Still, it's an interesting little piece of history, and not many of these systems remain, as most have been ploughed up.
​


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd never heard of practice trenches in Britain before...nice bit of history. Cheers.


----------



## shatters (Nov 30, 2008)

Wonder if there's any revetting left under all the bracken ?

Phil


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Zimbob,

You found it! Well done....


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if it's worth nipping up with a metal detector. 

Squaddies are always losing kit in training. I've left what seems like half my kit all over Luneberg Heath, so I can't see it would have been any different back then.


----------



## Bryag (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing much I can add to this. I took lots of pics, bit they all look the same. I was disapponted with this at first, but after we had a little wander around, I was taken in by the atmosphere. Definitely not worth a special trip, but if you are in the area definitely worth a look.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Dec 5, 2008)

Very interesting dude and highly worth the report, places like this need to be kept preserved.


----------



## smiffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Urban Shadow said:


> Very interesting dude and highly worth the report, places like this need to be kept preserved.



Agree with Urband Shadow totally ...........
Well worth seeing cos of it's importance in history as far as I'm concerned and also especially because its so far away from us folks down in the souuth that we'll probably never get anywhere near it other than on this forum.....
...........and very much personally speaking I'd rather see summat like this than yet another report of yet another visit to some crumbling old nut house that seemingly ten thousand other folk have done before............ (Ooooohhh! bet that'll stir somebody or other)


----------



## ricasso (Dec 25, 2008)

smiffy said:


> Agree with Urband Shadow totally ...........
> Well worth seeing cos of it's importance in history as far as I'm concerned and also especially because its so far away from us folks down in the souuth that we'll probably never get anywhere near it other than on this forum.....
> ...........and very much personally speaking I'd rather see summat like this than yet another report of yet another visit to some crumbling old nut house that seemingly ten thousand other folk have done before............ (Ooooohhh! bet that'll stir somebody or other)



Have to say im with you on that !


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 25, 2008)

There are some practice trenches here http://www.bodelwyddan-castle.co.uk/trenches.htm,I did a ghost vigil here in 2007,the ghost of a first world war soldier walks the site


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 26, 2008)

infromthestorm said:


> There are some practice trenches here http://www.bodelwyddan-castle.co.uk/trenches.htm



That's an interesting link. Cheers for that, stormy.


----------

